# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Cost per lineal meter for aluminium pool fence

## Lexi01

Hello. 
The title says it all really. We're putting a pool in and I just need to know an approx. cost of the black, flat-top aluminium pool fencing. 
I can go down to Bunnings and buy it pretty cheap but there's one sticking point. We need one panel to start at 1700mm and slope down to 1200...and Bunnings don't do that...see pic 
HAs anyone had this stuff professionally installed? If so what was the cost? 
Thanks, Alex.

----------


## Pulse

Probably just need to get a quote, if you want a raked panel it needs to be welded up and powdercoated rather than just imported premade from china. You could make a custom timber screen just for the raked section. 
Cheers
pulse

----------


## lazydays

$100/m
$135/m raked
raked over 120mm high, $150/m, this is if you lose the 1200mm height by raking the above too much
Special Panel 1200mm-140mm $350 each
Special Panel 14o0mm-1600mm $450 each
Thats' supplied and installed...sorry I'm in SEQLD

----------


## dan76n

DIY but leave a gap for where the sloping panel needs to be. Make sure it will be compliant then measure up dimensions on the custom panel and take it to a fence panel maker.
I did this and it turned out fine.
the panel maker will tell you the actual measurements they need.

----------


## barney118

I had a similar problem, I just made one out of TP ballustrade I also had to 'solid fill the panel' as it would have created footholes to climb the panel from the high side down.

----------

